# Problem mit Siemens DC UPS



## acid (30 Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Siemens DC-UPS 6EP1931-2DC41 und das Akkumodul 6EP1935-6MD11

Vor ca. zwei Wochen wurde das Gerät installiert, von Beginn an leuchtet aber die Alarm-LED, was eine fehlende Pufferbereitschaft signalisiert. Laut Handbuch gibt es einige Punkte die dazu führen können, wie zB unterbrochene Verbindung zum Akkumodul oder defekte Batteriesicherung. All diese Punkte können ausgeschlossen werden, das Akkumodul sitzt genau neben der USV und beide Geräte sind nagelneu.

Da auch meine Zeit für Basteleien dieser Art begrenzt ist habe ich das Ganze mal dabei belassen und mich mit dem Support in Verbindung gesetzt, dieser konnte mir aber auch nicht direkt helfen, es wurde ein Defekt der USV vermutet, daher habe ich vorsorglich eine neue eingebaut und siehe da - das Problem ist immer noch da?!

Das Austauschgerät kommt aus einer ganz anderen Charge, und zwei defekte Geräte aus zwei unterschiedlichen Chargen schließe ich ansich aus...
Am Freitag, also zwei Wochen später habe ich mich nochmals an dem Gerät versucht, eventuell war der Akku ja nur unvollständig geladen, dachte ich mir. Dieses mal fand ich das Gerät mit leuchtender "Bat" und blinkender OK LED vor, im Takt der OK-LED hört man auch das Relais klicken.
Nach dem abklemmen der Versorgung wurde das angeschlossene Gerät auch tatsächlich von der Batterie versorgt. Nachdem die Versorgungsspannung wieder angeschlossen war leuchtet wieder die Alarm-LED.<BR><BR>Ich würde ja den ganzen Kram ausbauen und durch etwas anderes ersetzen, benötige aber die USB-Schnittstelle um die Runtime eines angeschlossenen Panels herunterzufahren.

Ahja, die Versorgungsspannung liegt bei ca. 24V (+-0,1V), auch der Akku liefert eine entsprechend hohe Spannung, die dauerhaft leuchtende Alarm-LED würde auch nur bei einer Akkuspannung <18V (laut Anleitung) leuchten.

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## thomass5 (30 Juli 2012)

An der linken Seite der Gerätefront hast du ein Mäuseklavier. Überprüfe und Poste doch bitte mal diese Einstellungen. Eine Versorgungsspannung von genau 24V halte ich persönlich für etwas knapp bemessen, da das Akkumodul selbst bei 50°C noch 26,3V Ladeschlußspannung hat.

Thomas


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2012)

Kann jetzt ja was ganz einfaches sein ...

Die "ON" Brücke ist eingelegt?
Sollten imho die beiden rechten Klemmen sein, neben den Relais-Ausgängen, bzw. die beiden unteren ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## o.s.t. (30 Juli 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Die "ON" Brücke ist eingelegt?
> Sollten imho die beiden rechten Klemmen sein, neben den Relais-Ausgängen, bzw. die beiden unteren ...


Brücke muss nicht unbedingt sein - der entsprechende DIP-Schalter tut es ebenso (afaik der unterste von allen)

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## acid (30 Juli 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, die DIP-Schalter sind bis auf den "Ein.Aus" Schalter auf Werkseinstellung, die Brücke ist auch eingesetzt.


----------



## thomass5 (30 Juli 2012)

Wie ist denn die Werkseinstellung und passt diese zu deiner Anwendung?


----------



## winnman (30 Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt zwar nicht mehr alles im Kopf, aber Blinken deutet auf zu geringe Akkukapazität hin.

bei neuem Akku würde ich das erst mal als eher unwahrscheinlich aber nicht ausgeschlossen ansehen.

Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Spannungseinstellung mit dem Mäuseklavier nicht stimmt. (zu gering ist)

Im Typenblatt des Akkus mal nachsehen was für deinen Akku bei deinen Bedingungen die richtige Einstellung ist und dann das einstellen.


----------



## acid (30 Juli 2012)

Die Temperatur im Schaltschrank liegt bei ~25°, Werkseinstellung ist eine Ladeschlußspannung von 27V und ein Ladestrom von 0,4A, was in diesem Fall auch zu dem Akku passt.



winnman schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Spannungseinstellung mit dem Mäuseklavier nicht stimmt. (zu gering ist)



Du meinst eine zu geringe Ladeschlußspannung?


----------



## winnman (31 Juli 2012)

Ja, aber wenn das passt: miss mal die Spannung am Akku, im Normalbetrieb sollte die von dir eingestellte Spannung am Akku anliegen.
Wenn ja, USV OK, Sicherungen OK, Akku wahrscheinlich tod.

Wenn nein, Sicherung kontrollieren, Schalter EIN

kannst du testweise einen anderen Akku dranhängen? können auch Autobatt oder so sein.


----------



## acid (31 Juli 2012)

Ich bin im laufe der Woche nochmal dort, dann messe ich nochmal die Spannung am Akku und versuche testweise einen anderen anzuschließen, mal sehen

Langsam glaube ich, ich bin zu doof sowas simples wie eine USV zum Laufen zu bekommen


----------



## MSB (31 Juli 2012)

Also aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrung kann ich eigentlich nur eins dazu sagen:
Die Siemens-Akkus sind ab ca. 2007, auf bayrisch ausgedrückt, a glump.

Die halten in aller Regel bis zum aufleuchten der Alarm-LED noch nicht mal die ohnehin schon mickrigen 3 Jahre.

Mittlerweile habe ich fast alle Akkus (meistens Pumpwerke irgendwo in der Pampa) gegen Panasonic-Akkus getauscht,
und die halten mittlerweile schon 3 Jahre und mehr, bei akzeptablem Kapazitätsverlust (für die Anwendung mehr als ausreichend).

Was du vorher auf jeden Fall probieren solltest, die Akkus mal einzeln zu messen, ob die annähernd die gleiche Spannung haben.

P.S. Warum verwendet ihr in einer Neuanlage eigentlich ein relativ altes Gerät? (Typstreichung 04-2006, Abkündigung 10-2011)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
da hilft nur eines:

ein RESET im Hirn --> morgen Urlaub nehmen, eine Kneipe mit einer hübschen Bedienung suchen und solange ein Bier bestellen und trinken, bis der "Akku" voll ist 

Glaub mir, DAS HILFT


----------

